# Can vt(4) turn off the screen after a period of inactivity?



## Swapjim (Oct 16, 2015)

When I try to return from Xorg to pure console (either by killing Xorg or with ctrl-alt-f2) I get a blank screen.

The handbook says enabling vt(4) will fix the problem. And it did.

But then the screen saver wouldn't work:


```
# from /etc/rc.conf

saver="green"
```

10 months ago, someone asked this at the mailing lists and people suggested to switch back to sc(4), as, it appears that screen saving as a feature is not implemented in vt(4).

So, is there another way to turn off the screen when using vt(4) after some period of inactivity?

P.S.: If there is no way to do this, I'm planning to ask at the ports on how to make Xorg play nice with sc(4).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2015)

Swapjim said:


> P.S.: If there is no way to do this, I'm planning to ask at the ports on how to make Xorg play nice with sc(4).


Not happening as the Intel and AMD drivers require KMS. And sc(4) is simply not KMS-aware.

The only "solution" I can think off is using an NVidia graphics card. The NVidia driver should work fine with sc(4).


----------



## Swapjim (Oct 27, 2015)

Adding a graphics card to this machine just in order to have sc(4) with Xorg work together is not something I'm willing to do, right now.

Thanks SirDice!


----------

